# Need name suggestions please...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This feral kitten has been coming to my house for the past few months. He’s been sleeping inside but wants to go out during the day with his mom. I’ve been feeding his mom and him for months. His mom has been coming around since she was pregnant with him. I’m still trying to tame her, she almost let me pet her yesterday, but ran off before I could. I don’t think I’ll ever be able to totally tame him unless I get his mom in my house also. I might have to trap her, but I hate to do that. She’s a beautiful Ragdoll mix and I named her Purrl. But for some reason I am having a difficult time naming the baby, so I thought I would ask here. I’ve included his picture and Purrl’s picture. TIA. ☺


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am terrible with names but I wanted to tell you Momma Purrl and her little one are really pretty.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wisdom...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

The white chest and paws remind me of Santa's beard and fur trim. What about Claus.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

This is probably really lame, but how about Knit, i.e., Knit and Purrl.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tomte or Nisse


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Jethro


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Celeste

Disclaimer: I've never owned a cat. She sure is pretty.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

cwag said:


> The white chest and paws remind me of Santa's beard and fur trim. What about Claus.


Not to mention a clever play on words!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

To go with Purrl, I like Wisdom, Knit, Clutch, or Oyster.


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

Gandalf


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Puddy...as in I thought i saw a puddy tat! I saw a big cat named Mahtani, and thought that was a really cool name.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions. They were all great. ☺

I decided to name him Ozzy. He just looks like an Ozzy to me. Plus he looked at me when I called him that. ?


----------

